

So much Civilization; The Humble Sid Meier Bundle is here - danso
http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/75606190436/so-much-civilization-the-humble-sid-meier-bundle-is

======
imrehg
If only any of these would work on Linux.... I keep going back to the games
from earlier bundles which were pretty much all usable on all 3 platform. I
looked at the lineup and it works probably well for bundling, though me it
feels it quite dilutes the mission of the original Humbles. Good luck for them
anyways, let's see where future deals are headed.

